# Submiting a potentially security-relevant PR



## mix_room (May 15, 2014)

I have found an issue that I would like to report as a PR. 
I would not like this to become public knowledge before it is fixed. 
How can I submit a PR that only the security-team, or other suitable entity, can see?


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2014)

mix_room said:
			
		

> How can I submit a PR that only the security-team, or other suitable entity, can see?


http://www.freebsd.org/security/reporting.html


----------



## mix_room (May 15, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

